# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  De dokter weet het niet

## sempre

Hallo,
Ik heb al maanden last van pijn onder mijn voeten en met het opstaan dit gaat ook nog gepaard met een nare pijn in mijn vagina. Winkelen is er niet meer bij te veel last met lopen.
Heb al allerlei onderzoeken gehad bij de gynecoloog en er zijn fotos gemaakt van de heupen en de onderrug hier kwam uit dat mijn heupen iets versleten zijn en mijn onderste rugwervel maar dit kan de pijn niet veroorzaken. Heb nu bekkenbodemtherapie in het ziekenhuis. Heb vandaag Zaldiartabletten gekregen voor de pijn. Heb ik nog niet geslikt durf het niet zo goed ivm bijwerkingen maar deze pijn is ook niet te dragen zelfs nu ik achter de com zit en dus niet loop voel ik de pijn vanonderen. Ik ben er helemaal mee aan is er iemand die dit soort klachten herkent ? Ben er zo moe van. Suiker is ook in orde.
Zou het graag horen !!!

----------

